# Canada Post is literally giving me an Ulcer - Ed Mika



## ontarian (Sep 20, 2011)

I would like to solicit feedback from people who bought an adapter from me if and when they arrived. We've been shipping internationally with Canada Post small packet air mail for about a year now with results being about a week to the US, 2 weeks to Europe, 3-4 weeks to Asia, Russia and Australia/NewZealand. We have mailed out nearly 50 adapters since the canonrumors.com article was published on August 30th but I have heard of only one arriving anywhere yet.

Making matters worse, my chip supplier in Belarus sent 2x50 AF- confirmation chip shipments to me the same way as several times before that previously took about 6 days but now has taken over 20 days and waiting. I ended the eBay listing after selling 14 adapters I could not yet ship when the chips continued to be delayed. They still did not arrive today though according to tracking they passed out of customs in Montreal last Wednesday and are still sitting in Mississauga as of the weekend.

A friend of a friend works for Canada Post in Kitchener Ontario and he confirmed that since the postal strike was ended by the Government of Canada back to work legislation things have really slowed down and backlogs have built up with non priority mail. He blames this on the lack of management approval for overtime but I feel most employees are unhappy with being forced back to work and probably are not giving it 100%.

I've talked with Craig who runs this website and his experience with Canada Post has been fine but he is shipping using the more expensive and tracked priority mail. If I continue to use Canada Post going forward I will have to raise mailing prices to pay for this higher level shipping method. Personally I'm so mad at Canada Post right now I'd happily go to Purolator or FedEX.

For those understandably frustrated buyers of my adapters still waiting for them to arrive please continue to be patient. I will consider the adapters to be lost if they don't arrive to you after 4 weeks to North America and 5 weeks to everywhere else and at that time I will offer a full refund or will resend a new one probably using a different shipping service.

My sincerest apologies for this delay, we have photos taken at the post office of the front and back of each package we've sent out in all cases the same or next business day after your items were purchased. you can email me at [email protected] if you would like me to send you the picture of your package to confirm your address and see the date it was sent to you.

Again, please comment on this thread if you are still waiting for your EdMika adapter to arrive, it would be helpful if you noted the date of purchase and the country you live in. I'd especially like to hear from anyone who actually already got their adapters and when too. Thanks-Ed Mika


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2011)

I ordered on Sept 1st. You shipped to me the next day. As of today, September 20th, it hasn't yet arrived here in Portland, Oregon. I'll post as soon as it does arrive so that you know.

As a sidenote, Ed, you have been really great with communication and I want you to know that even though the situation is frustrating, you have made a great effort to keep me in the loop and get things resolved. Looking forward to getting past the shipping SNAFU and moving on to some fun with old lenses! 

Let me know when the TS adapter is ready -- I still want one as soon as it's available!


----------



## ontarian (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for continuing to be so understanding Harley. I'll keep you in the loop on the TS 35 adapter, right now the machine shop we are dealing with for the other two adapters considers us really small potatoes and we barely get any machine time so making prototypes has been really hard to get started with them. My father-in-law and I have recently decided to invest $10,000 (on credit cards) in a nice bench top Tormach vertical CNC mill that should be up and running around December 10th, at this time we will be able to develop our ideas within days instead of months. The TS mock-up we machined from an FL 55 1.2 kit works great and will be a really nice Tilt shift solution for EF. I've already sold my TS 24mm 3.5L II since I like the little metal 35mm so much more. 

dickb on fredmiranda also came up with a really amazing idea to help us with the problems we are having with the close proximity of some lens aperture levers to full frame body plastic near the electrical contacts. We will be rotating the mounts on the EF-FD 0.75mm adapters 90 degrees counter clockwise and are exploring dropping the flange thickness to around .5mm to get even more focus distance out of all FD lenses. An even more radical idea we are exploring is taking our gen2 no flange thickness concept http://flic.kr/p/7UyQph and making it work since the lever would not longer be an interference issue on full frame bodies. We just have to come up with a locking mechanism within the EF body forcing the adapter to be mounted on the camera first.

Pretty interesting stuff being worked on. I just hope people are still willing to buy EdMika after this shipping SNAFU.


----------



## LanceF (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey there Ed. I'm definitely still interested in the adapter.

I emailed you last week about it and you said you would hope to have the chips in this week. As I live in Ontario I still think a local Canada Post delivery would be best at least in my case.

I ordered a few a Hoods for a couple of lens I have from China and it took 47 days for them to arrive. The tracking site they they were in Canada after something like 12 business days so yeah, Canada post is being pretty slow.

If they were is Mississauga last week they should be here by Thursday  Here's to hoping.


----------



## shtfmeister (Sep 20, 2011)

Harley said:


> As a sidenote, Ed, you have been really great with communication and I want you to know that even though the situation is frustrating, you have made a great effort to keep me in the loop and get things resolved. Looking forward to getting past the shipping SNAFU and moving on to some fun with old lenses!



I agree with Harley.
Shipped Sept. 8th 
still waiting
Texas (its like a county in a country ;D )


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, I don't think Canada Post is enough to discourage any of us from supporting you and your great ideas. Keep your chin up -- you're creating a renaissance for Canon legacy glass. You'll laugh about this a year from now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2011)

There may have been a backup created by extra careful inspections around Sept 11. When that happens, things slow down in both directions. (Canada USA or USA to Canada)


----------



## ontarian (Sep 21, 2011)

Some good news finally, I just got word this morning that an adapter my wife mailed on the 7th of September arrived yesterday in Minnesota. Looking at the calendar it took 7 business days to arrive there.


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am not waiting for one... YET... but do appreciate the heads up. Just wanted to pay it forward and thank you for all of the due diligence and communication. I have known a great many excellent vendors and artisans over the recent years who have run into material sourcing problems either from supplier delays, or not being able to stock as much materials as they normally would have on hand... raw stock costs money to sit on shelves, and things are tight for everyone... 

So as someone who is waiting on a bargain FD lens to give my T2i a little more range, just because I really cannot afford the big lenses, especially while still weighing a 7D or 5Dmkii upgrade... I appreciate that from all of your hard works and efforts I will be able to recycle a lens that otherwise not be suitable. 

Thanks again for the excellent adapters I hope to use in the future, but more importantly, thanks for the great customer service, keeping others in the loop of what is going on both with your shipments out as well as receiving materials in. People are quick to jump to conclusions, but this information helps us consumers understand that the delays are not for lack of trying, but from bottlenecks and bureaucracies.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the supportive comments Maui5150,

I've yet to really make it official but if the FD lens is white, you can most likely make it focus to infinity using my glassless adapter with fairly easy and reversible lens calibration that you can do yourself with my instructions. I've got an FD 300 2.8L and FD 400 2.8L both I was able to make work with my 0.75mm EF-FD adapter within 2 hours of getting them in the mail without having instructions on how to. I'm working on a youtube video of the conversions soon. The 500 and 200 are the only white lenses left that I have not yet proven the approach works on.

So in short, if you want a super telephoto but don't have 8,000-14,000 dollars to spend on it, take a good look at the FD line. Other than lack of autofocus or IS (both of which are helpful but can be worked around especially with just taking more pictures for free with digital) The IQ is just as breathtaking.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 21, 2011)

Just this email from Andy in the UK so they are finally starting to trickle in:

Hi Ontarian,

Saw your woes on the Canonrumours forum, hang in there man! Just wanted to report that my adapter arrived in the UK today purchased 5th September from Ebay, you posted it the next day, Thank you!

Can't wait to try it out .

Kind Regards,

Andy.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Sep 21, 2011)

The last item I sent to the UK by small packet airmail took nearly two months to arrive... long after the buyer had filed a claim with eBay/PayPal.

I would not recommend using this service to ship anything of value.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 21, 2011)

I really have to evaluate if I want to use small packet air mail ever again. With the next up pricing Canada Post or UPS or Fedex offers worldwide I expect see a real slowdown in demand for my adapters when the new much higher cost of shipping is factored in. 

I got word that another September eBay sale has arrived in Japan so more and more are trickling in today. 

No reporting chips for me though still and tracking has them still sitting in Mississauga. Canada Post Customer Service was not helpful at all though they tried sounding like they felt my pain. If anyone reading this knows any high ups at Canada Post please ask them for help with tracking number RR657160363BY, it arrived in Canada a week ago, passed customs immediately, took 4 days to get from Montreal to Mississauga(really part of Toronto) and has been sitting there since Sunday morning.


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 21, 2011)

If you are ever looking for a "US" distributor, let me know. Not sure what the price difference winds up being, but Priority Mail, especially some of the smaller "envelope" or box items have been fast and efficient for me and offer that all important tracking and signature.

The mail and postal service in general has been getting very iffy. I deal more in the fashion world and have been turning over select designer clothing items for the last 15 years or so... I found a niche segment I know well and it also has dove-tailed nicely where now I want to do more of the shooting and less of the selling.

My point though, a fair amount of my traffic is international... both when I am sourcing as when I am selling, especially with the US dollar in the tank. It used to be regular air mail was o.k. expect around Christmas, now... Not so much... Some items I have got from the UK in the last month have arrived in two weeks... another I am waiting on and had to file, but to be honest, I think since I got it for about half to a 3rd what I expected it to go for, I don't think it was really ever sent. These days, out of the US, it has to be either Priority Mail or UPS in general, delivery confirmation and tracking is necessity, and what I hate, and is real scummy, PayPal and Ebay DO NOT FORCE the signature option once the item gets over two hundred... Especially when you do shipping through them, they know the rules... no signature, no protection. 

Hope all of this gets smoother for you... from the small research I have done, your adapters appear to be a godsend, so I just want them around and available for when I finally have a lens to use them with


----------



## Harley (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine arrived today.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats certainly a relief Harley, thanks for letting us know. Hope you like it.


----------



## Harley (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't been able to put it down since I got it installed! 

From initial shots, I may have to remove a layer or two from the shims to get sharpness at infinity, but I'll need to play with it more to know for sure. The autofocus confirmation is working, but the lens is making me wish my 7D had a split prism focusing screen that would show me a little shallower depth of field. 

I feel like because of the way I have to interact with this lens that it is going to push me to be a better photographer. It's definitely making me think more about the shot before I take it. I'm really enjoying it, Ed. Thanks!


----------



## ontarian (Sep 22, 2011)

Harley, make sure you tighten the 3 screws evenly. If you tighten one fully with the others not in it can have an effect on the exact final positioning. Before peeling shims of which you have 6 stacks of 3 I would suggest loosening the 3 screws, pressing hard and evenly down on the adapter, and retightening them at first fairly tight all the way around and then again final tight all the way around. Take care not to strip the heads though or you'll have to use the spares. A really good test for infinity is stars I find btw. By dropping shims down to 2 layers thick you will note that infinity is surpassed by a large margin. I don't think this is very useful because it just means nothing is in focus at focus ring rotation stop and because the rear glass element of the lens goes even farther into your camera than it needs to and will likely hit on a 1D series body where right now with 3 shims it does not.


----------



## Harley (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. I won't mess around with the shims except as a last resort. Infinity focus seems close but not perfect. 

FYI, the original screws from the old mount were standard, not Phillips. They had tapered 45-degree countersink heads. It seems like from your instructions you expected them to be Phillips head. Also, one of the new screws doesn't "bite" going in, so I think I may have a stripped hole. I pulled out the first new screw I tried in that hole and used another to the same effect. Even though the whole mount feels pretty flush and solid, that's probably what's creating the slight blur at infinity.


----------



## Harley (Sep 22, 2011)

By the way, I tightened the screws the same way I would a spare tire -- progressively going around two or three times and tightening each evenly.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 22, 2011)

Flat head screw is news to me. We bought 3 of the lenses, on in the 30k serial numbers, one in the 50k and one in the 70k and all where phillips. I do have same pitch but longer and with a hair larger diameter prototype screws that we are considering going with in the future that I could send you with maybe a slightly better chance for bite. Looks like someone had taken your lens apart in the past perhaps. email me at [email protected] to remind me of your address and I will send the screws (by some other way than bloody Canada Post Small Packet Air Mail).


----------



## Harley (Sep 22, 2011)

Ed, I sent you a detailed email. 
For the benefit of others, I'll summarize here though. They look more like a small pan head screw rather than the 45-degree countersunk like I first said. They are countersunk and flush and the body is milled in a way that looks like it's factory, not some after-market adaptation that an owner or repair shop made. My serial number is 27k.


----------



## Harley (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a photo of the old FL lens mount, the old (black) screw, and the new stainless screw. Notice the hole at the lower left of the lens mount is machined to allow the old cap head screw to sit flush.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Sep 22, 2011)

Ed, this is just a thought, but if you're shipping a lot of these items outside of Canada, you may want to look into using a courier service that will take your parcels across the border and mail them using the US Postal service.

I don't know how common these companies are, but my sister in Vancouver who sells a lot of books finds the cost to ship with Canada Post to be prohibitive (and slow), so she uses a local service that takes all of her packages down to Washington state once a week. She seems to get much faster delivery in addition to the significant cost savings.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 22, 2011)

It appears that there was a version 1 and 2 of the lens. Other than not providing a flat head screwdriver with the conversion kit I think it should still work fine. We evaluated using two very similar screws types imported from Japan and went with the narrower one since the thicker one was difficult to fully tighten and we were afraid users would strip the phillips screw head. We may have to migrate to the slightly thicker thread if the version 1 of the FL55 1.2 has stripping issues or we will send out both types with each kit going forward so the version2s are not too tight.

I'm sending you a set of the thicker screws to the address you provided me now, thanks for offering to do the beta testing.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion rumourmonger, I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 22, 2011)

THE CHIPS FINALLY ARRIVED!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited I could vomit.

The 14 adapters I've pre-sold are going out the door tomorrow morning using some other better service than Small Packet Airmail. I'm also going to be offering those 14 very patient buyers some ridiculously good discounts on future EdMika product releases.

Also once that is taken care of the Ebay listings should go up again soon too.


----------



## LanceF (Sep 22, 2011)

I called it, Thursday  Let me know when you are able to sell me one


----------



## ontarian (Sep 22, 2011)

Will do Lance.

For those interested in instructions on how to make your FD 200mm 1.8L, FD 300mm 2.8L, FD 400 2.8L, FD 500 4.5L, FD 600mm 4.5, FD 800mm 5.6L white super telephoto lenses fully work with infinity focus on EOS bodies without distortion adding and light robbing additional optics, check out the two below videos I made of the lens calibration with use of the EdMika EF-FD 0.75mm brass adapter. My apologies for the amateur presentation. - Ed Mika

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytgt1d1Ts8I
Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ3_jG7LqM8


----------



## Harley (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy to participate in the beta-testing... Thanks for the alternate screws. I'll keep you updated.

BTW, the photos I'm getting with the lens are really wonderful. The color rendering with this FL lens is unlike anything else I've tried. Great product, Ed! Worth the wait!


----------



## Bigdaddio (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi ED Mine came on .. 9/21 thanks !!!!

I dug out the 400 .. and I found an added bonus .....Found my Canon 50F1.2 in 39MM Leica thread mount w/ a Leica M adapter on it. Woo hoo 

take care
and thanks again!


----------



## ontarian (Sep 23, 2011)

You are welcome Bigdaddio, congrats on finding more treasure.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 23, 2011)

These 14 beauties are going out to my 13 patient buyers in the morning.



BB8D3436 by Ontarian, on Flickr


----------



## Harley (Sep 23, 2011)

In case anyone is interested, here are a few handheld snapshots with the EdMika adapted FL 55mm f/1.2 lens. These are straight out of the camera with no post-production.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice results Harley, glad you are having as much fun with the lens as I am. -Ed


----------



## shtfmeister (Sep 24, 2011)

The wait is over!
Mine got here today (Sept 23).
This is a great combo I love playing with this lens depth of field.
also the build feels night and day compared with a plastic lens.
(Also do not let that bearing get away lol)

thanks to EdMika for putting the effort into this adapter


----------



## fldrice (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like the 55mm adapter is back up for sale and the price has jumped up.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 24, 2011)

The machine shop we were using told us they were not interested in our business because of the small volumes and low prices. We found a new one at a higher piece price for now and have just bought a small but accurate CNC machine (delivery 4-6 weeks). I also found a new supplier for Dandelion AF-reporting chips with hopefully more reliable shipping. We raised our price 12% to compensate. Also we found if we packaged the adapters in a thinner envelope we could get a more reasonably priced shipping option that was actually tracked so shipping went from 11 to 19.

I understand we may lose a few sales from the higher price but for most people I think the really nice shooting solution will still be worth it. Perhaps when the new CNC vertical mill is paid off we will be able to bring our prices down a bit, to be honest I expect some lower quality knockoff competition at some point in the future though the volumes are still probably too low to justify corporate interests. My father in law is more serious about this venture but I'm really only doing it for the love of the gear.


----------



## LanceF (Sep 27, 2011)

Shipped Sept 26th
Arrived Sept 27th

mmm  fast shipping I likes it.


----------



## Harley (Sep 28, 2011)

A tip for anyone using the converted FL 55mm f/1.2 lens... 

You probably already know the switch for automatic / manual focusing has to be set to "M" for the aperture ring setting to engage. With narrow apertures the viewfinder can darken significantly. I have had some success using the A / M switch to open up the lens for composing and focusing, then quickly switching back to the aperture I want for metering and taking the shot.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey thanks Harley, thats a really good tip I never thought of. I figured the manual/auto switch was going to be the vestigial appendix like carryover from the previous camera system but this makes it really useful.



Harley said:


> A tip for anyone using the converted FL 55mm f/1.2 lens...
> 
> You probably already know the switch for automatic / manual focusing has to be set to "M" for the aperture ring setting to engage. With narrow apertures the viewfinder can darken significantly. I have had some success using the A / M switch to open up the lens for composing and focusing, then quickly switching back to the aperture I want for metering and taking the shot.


----------



## Harley (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a similar thought about the "vestigial appendix" when I first started using it. Then a few days later I had a eureka moment while I had it stopped down. I bumped the switch while focusing and the viewfinder brightened up and an AF point flashed. 

Essentially this switch allows you to manually do what current EF lenses do automatically by design, right? Pretty cool. I love this lens!


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Sep 29, 2011)

I might go ahead and make the jump to some FD / FL glass...maybe not the ultrawides though.

I had the post office eat something a few weeks ago - I got a refund before I even knew what was going on though since they tracked it through the system. Ironically, I was able to get an exact replacement from a seller shipping with Canada Post. Arrived with no problems. I think that actually the only times I've ever had something get eaten by a postal system it was the domestic US one (although that has been very rare).


----------



## Harley (Sep 29, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> I might go ahead and make the jump to some FD / FL glass...



Well, if you do, the FL 55mm is something special. The focal length is very usable -- 88mm equivalent on my 7D. I haven't removed it from the camera since I got it! 

The lens renders light a little differently than anything else I have used. It's a little warmer, but not distractingly so; it's very subtle. It doesn't flare too easily but when it does you get this great diffraction that can be really beautiful. The quality of the bokeh is similar -- it's creamy wide open but it has this viscocity to it -- and depending on the light source and aperture you can get a lot of different character from the out of focus highlights. 

Shooting an f/1.2 is a real pleasure. Although it can be hard to nail the focus occassionally when wide open, I can shoot most anything, even handheld at night, with a quick shutter and low ISO. The lens is a great size and feels so much nicer and more significant than an EF lens. The focus ring is the smoothest of all my lenses.

Here's a couple more shots from a wedding this weekend. These are straight out of the camera -- no flash or special lighting and no post processing.


----------



## Harley (Sep 29, 2011)

...a couple more to show different apertures and lighting.


----------



## Harley (Sep 30, 2011)

Ed, 
The larger screws for my "pre-30k serial number" FL 55 arrived today. I replaced all three smaller screws. The smaller screws had worked and two of the three held fine before, but all three larger ones bit and its feels a little more solid all around. You were right about the tighter fit to the camera mount after installing the bigger screws. After taking the lens off and putting it back on a couple of times it smoothed out. Thanks for all your follow-up.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Harley, and all the great images helping show just what a unique lens this really is. I've since modified the brass machining program to accommodate the slightly larger screws and only ship the larger screws as well, I think it will now perfectly handle both versions of the FL55 1.2. -Ed Mika




Harley said:


> Ed,
> The larger screws for my "pre-30k serial number" FL 55 arrived today. I replaced all three smaller screws. The smaller screws had worked and two of the three held fine before, but all three larger ones bit and its feels a little more solid all around. You were right about the tighter fit to the camera mount after installing the bigger screws. After taking the lens off and putting it back on a couple of times it smoothed out. Thanks for all your follow-up.


----------



## surfntx2002 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey there Ed. After years of not shooting, I am about to make the leap to digital. I have the 800mm and shot surfing with it attached to an F1. Not having any experience with digital and reading some of your comments about using live view for best focusing results, I was wondering if you think it will be possible for me to shoot action such as surfing using a 7D through the viewfinder in combination with the 800mm and your converter? Sorry for showing such ignorance about digital as it is all new to me....Thanks for your time.


----------



## ontarian (Oct 1, 2011)

It would be possible but to improve my critically in focus rate I would either also buy one of those aftermarket split prism focus screens for the 7D or I would try to stop the lens down as much as possible to give me a better fudge factor by giving me a greater depth of feild. I replaced the focus screens on both my 1D4s and depend on them more than either the focus confirmation chip or personal vision focus perception. Though with digital you can shoot many more pictures and with action you may be eyeballing more than anything so just feel and overshooting your way through it would probably work too.


----------



## Harley (Oct 1, 2011)

Ed, Do you have a focusing screen you would recommend for the 7D?


----------



## ontarian (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd get a katzeye based on the limited research I've done.
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/881589/


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 2, 2011)

Harley said:


> Well, if you do, the FL 55mm is something special. The focal length is very usable -- 88mm equivalent on my 7D. I haven't removed it from the camera since I got it!


Those are some great preview shots, thanks! 50/55mm (Fujinon 55mm f/2.2) is one of my preferred focal lengths on APS-C; I started with 50mm. Your samples have a look distinct from the EF 50mm f/1.4 and also from the Fujinon M42 lens (a non-multicoated version). I have seen a couple other sample images which highlight some of the possibility of somewhat odd renditions with this lens, but in your samples you've definitely brought out the good in the lens. The somewhat orange tint to some of the pictures also resists being classified as "dated," instead looking like just a great photo.

It does seem like out-of-focus backgrounds can have a sort of "spherical" look to them (as seen here) but it's probably no big deal.


----------



## Harley (Oct 2, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Those are some great preview shots, thanks! 50/55mm (Fujinon 55mm f/2.2) is one of my preferred focal lengths on APS-C; I started with 50mm. Your samples have a look distinct from the EF 50mm f/1.4 and also from the Fujinon M42 lens (a non-multicoated version). I have seen a couple other sample images which highlight some of the possibility of somewhat odd renditions with this lens, but in your samples you've definitely brought out the good in the lens. The somewhat orange tint to some of the pictures also resists being classified as "dated," instead looking like just a great photo.
> 
> It does seem like out-of-focus backgrounds can have a sort of "spherical" look to them (as seen here) but it's probably no big deal.



Thanks! Glad to know those were helpful to describe the lens.

Yes, the out of focus backgrounds can have a spherical, slightly intensified or differently-colored edge to them, almost like the beginnings of a coffee stain. It seems to pretty much go away by f/1.4 or f/2. It's not a hard and fast rule. Some subjects bring it out and some don't. Anyway, most of the time I find the effect can be rather pleasing. 

I created another forum post under "Image Gallery \ Lens Gallery \ Canon FL 55mm" with some more photo samples.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1758.0.html
Hopefully some other people will post theirs as well. 



ontarian said:


> I'd get a katzeye based on the limited research I've done.
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/881589/


Thanks, the Katzeye is what I had been leaning towards getting installed. I suspect having a good split prism focusing screen could be the final key to making this lens really perform.


----------



## Harley (Nov 8, 2011)

FYI, I just sent the 7D out to get a Katzeye focusing screen installed. I'll let people know what the verdict is when it gets returned, but I suspect this will be just the ticket for the EdMika converted FL 55mm f/1.2 lens.


----------

